# Capt. Nathan's Navigational Trip Seadrift/POC, TX.; 7/15/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

This navigational trip started with boating etiqutte, confidence in the handling of the boat, learning new areas, general fishing discussion of these new areas. We capped the day off with our “Why’s and Why Nots of Fishing,” classroom session.

—-This classroom service is exclusively offered by Captain Nathan Beabout in the Seadrift/POC bay complex.


----------

